# Smok rpm, rpm80/fetch pods & rba



## Silo (22/7/20)

So I have been looking for a place to get Smok rpm80 RPM pods and fetch mini RPM pods, and 2 RBA's, to no avail.


----------



## NecroticAngel (22/7/20)

https://www.vaperite.co.za/product/smok-rpm80-pro-kit/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (22/7/20)

I saw a few places they also have https://www.vaperite.co.za/product/smok-rpm40-pod/
Vape king has pods too

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silo (22/7/20)

Nope, need RPM80 RPM pods. Fetch mini RPM pods. and RPM RBA's.


----------



## adriaanh (22/7/20)

https://www.juicyjoes.co.za/shop/hardware/coils/smok-rpm80-rpm80pro-replacement-pods/

https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/...80-smok-fetch-pro?_pos=3&_sid=5bddd4b14&_ss=r

https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/...o-coils-included?_pos=23&_sid=5bddd4b14&_ss=r

https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-vss-v3-rba-kit-smok-rpm-more?_pos=25&_sid=5bddd4b14&_ss=r

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

